# Quick question Re Diesel and vacume ports for boost guage



## wrexed03 (Apr 22, 2018)

All sorted. I ended up tapping into the plastic intercooler pipe near the battery. Its an easy accessible location incase i need to make changes in the future. Getting a decent reading there now when hitting the gas pedal. Will take it for a run tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------

